# Met the Corndog



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

Corndog came down from NC for a little vacation and we got
together Friday at Bimini's for some brews and oyster shooters.
He's pretty ugly.  Good company though,  he gave me some great tips
on catering and some good stories about his ventures all over the
world.  Good people, but being from NC, that wasn't a surprise.

Also gave me a jar of his bbq sauce, which shockingly is thick and
sweet, with a hint of heat tailing off...very surprised that people
in NC will even let him put it on their q, but he says they love it!

Here's his website...next time he's cooking dinner for me.

www.partnersinswine.com


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Good deal Jim!!  Man if YOU call him ugly he must be a mess!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good deal Jim!!  Man if YOU call him ugly he must be a mess!!









Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2006)

corndog said:
			
		

> And, despite what ya'll have said, Cappy is pretty cool too....


----------

